# Estimate value used Tractor



## bobbyjgiantsfan (Oct 6, 2011)

I own a Simplicity limited edition NY Giants lawn tractor. I am considering selling it. This has been garage kept for 15 years and never used to cut grass. I have taken the hood to some celebrity events and have it signed by Eli Manning, Phil Simms,O.J Anderson and A FEW OTHERS. Those three signatures are the 3 MVPs from the Superbowls the Giants won. Signatures are certified with Certificates of authenticity by Steiner Sports. Need to know what the tractor might be worth?


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

Starting bid at $800 i would say on ebay


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I think you're a bit low,Hydrogaurdian16, Since this model was a limited edition,and is signed by the Superbowl players,and has certificates of authenticity,it could,at auction,or to a serious collector,sell for around $4500,or more. These tractors,as stated,were limited editions,and Ive seen them sell,in average condition,WITHOUT the signatures,for $2500.


----------



## bobbyjgiantsfan (Oct 6, 2011)

how can you tell date of production from serial number?


----------



## Bedford24 (Sep 28, 2011)

As a Simplicity Dealer - $800 yes to a customer that sees it as a Mower - as a collector's item well that's another story, answer is depends on how much another collector wants this - funny this came up in a dealer meeting last year ... the answer was the same and one of the dealers actually had a customer looking for a Redskins and offered $4500.... so depends on which side you are on - mower user - collector you are both right!


----------

